# Beer



## TrueGent (Feb 3, 2007)

I enjoy a nice watery PBR as much as the other guy but lets stay away from the millers, coors, and rolling rocks on this one.

Lets talk good beers.:eat2: 

Fav Beers...

Food Paring...

and the like.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

John Courage and Old Peculier are two favorites as well as MacKeson Stout (may be misspelled) and Duvel from France.


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 4, 2007)

Moose Drool Brown Ale, Manny's Red Menace, Dechute's Black Bute porter, and other miss-spellings.:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

TrueGent said:


> Moose Drool Brown Ale, Manny's Red Menace, Dechute's Black Bute porter, and other miss-spellings.:eat2:



I just had Moose Drool for the first time this past summer.
Excellent!!


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll go for the Sam Adams myself. Usually we have Bud in long neck bottles in the fridge and that's what I typically drink, when I'm in the mood for a beer.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 4, 2007)

The smell of beer makes me ill. Wish I could say different.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Most of Bell's of Kalamazoo, Michigan beers.
Motor City Brewery, especially Ghettoblaster
New Castle
Bass
Blue Moon

These are the standbys. But I try out the ambers and darks anywhere I travel.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2007)

Red Stripe, Sam Adams, Dos Equis, Killigan's Irish Red... Light beers tend to make me ill.


----------



## panhype (Feb 4, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Red Stripe...



Yaye.. Red Stripe. Long live Jamaica !!

Kool as well:
Kirin - Japan
Mythos - Greece
Jever and Karlsberg (not Carlsberg) - Germany

Ok, when i'm travelling and nothing else's available then i would go with a Heineken.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2007)

Germans do know their beer. 

< 1/2 German


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 4, 2007)

Shiner Bock (from Texas)
Labatt Blue Light (even better when I go across the river and it's domestic)
Corona Extra
Amstel Light

... not that I ever get to drink any of these on a regular basis. Gotta love Natty Light *gag*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2007)

Not much of a drinker, but I had the urge (I am sure because of this thread) and ordered a draught Yuengling Lager with my lunch today. Never tried Yuengling before, but I remember some folks talking about it in this beer thread. It was great!!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 4, 2007)

I love Pete's Wicked Winter Ale. That's my favorite.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 4, 2007)

As a Pennslyvania girl, I like Yuengling lager and Rolling Rock. When I used to drink beer seriously, it was Augustinerbrau Maximator, Spaten, Grolsh, or Guiness.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 5, 2007)

The only beer for me is creamy, sweet, dark and delicious. It just so happens to be perfectly well named for a BBW, and I love that the can design hasn't changed in about fifty years! - Sweetheart Stout is my beer of choice


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2007)

My favorite is Anchor Steam dark, good ol' California beer!







Also I like the German classic Bitburger. Bitte ein Bit!

fa_man_stan


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

i just recently had sam adams cherry wheat, it was effing amazing. it tasted almost like angel food cake, it was lovely. i dig yuengling, red stripe, and regular budweiser as it reminds me of my lovely grampa!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 5, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> The smell of beer makes me ill. Wish I could say different.



Ditto here..they it's an acquired taste but I figure at my age it just ain't gonna happen...:batting:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just recently had sam adams cherry wheat, it was effing amazing. it tasted almost like angel food cake, it was lovely. i dig yuengling, red stripe, and regular budweiser as it reminds me of my lovely grampa!!



Definitely! Samuel Adams beers are really good!

fa_man_stan


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> As a Pennslyvania girl, I like Yuengling lager and Rolling Rock. When I used to drink beer seriously, it was Augustinerbrau Maximator, Spaten, Grolsh, or Guiness.



oh, well done, you!


----------



## panhype (Feb 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Germans do know their beer.
> 
> < 1/2 German


Let's have a Mythos on that  Well, actually i'm rather a wine drinker lol 

View attachment Mythos-WordAd_SW.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 5, 2007)

Shiner Bock
Shiner Blonde
Shiner Light
Shiner Hefeveizen
Corona Extra (Don't forget the lime!)


----------



## Accept (Feb 6, 2007)

From Rogue: imperial stout, chocolate stout, dead guy ale
From McMenamin's: terminator stout
From Deschuttes: black butte porter, mirror pond pale ale
From Widmer: hefeweizen, drop top amber ale
From Oskar Blues: old chub

And I gotta stick this in here although I've been instructed to stay away -- I absolutely love Keystone Ice (NOT Keystone Light) as a 'watery' beer. It's as cheap as PBR, tastes better and more smooth, and clocks in at 5.9%. Look for the black can!


----------



## Risible (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Lucky beer? I used to drink it a long time ago. It had the merits of being super-cheap... well, that was its single virtue really. Oh, and it had little puzzles on the underside of the bottle cap. After attempting to figure out the puzzles (increasingly difficult), we play caps... with the caps.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 7, 2007)

Risible said:


> Has anyone heard of Lucky beer? I used to drink it a long time ago. It had the merits of being super-cheap... well, that was its single virtue really. Oh, and it had little puzzles on the underside of the bottle cap. After attempting to figure out the puzzles (increasingly difficult), we play caps... with the caps.



I didn't mention it on this particular thread because it specified a more refined, quality beer list but, 
"Lucky" is one of my all-time-favorite cheap beers both for the price and the riddle caps!!
Also, "Ballantine Ale" which had the riddle caps too!


----------



## sean7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a Stella man myself, but I like DAB Dortmunder Original.

I also like Sapporo paired with beef curry dishes.


----------



## sheilamaxima (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, best beer ever- pardon the pun ( name0- Fat Tire, a belgian Ale second to none:eat1:


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 11, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Shiner Bock
> Shiner Blonde
> Shiner Light
> Shiner Hefeveizen
> Corona Extra (Don't forget the lime!)



From Texas?


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 11, 2007)

sheilamaxima said:


> Ok, best beer ever- pardon the pun ( name0- Fat Tire, a belgian Ale second to none:eat1:



I had an under the table sip of a beer from a batch from the New Belgium Brewery. Apearently the pub I was at had bought a keg of a style of beer brewed at the brewery that isnt availble at market and is illegal to sell in a pub. The beer was from a sour mash, a taste not often push with beer ( Bitter more often) and it was amazing.


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Germans do know their beer.
> 
> < 1/2 German


They do, but Belgium is the true paradise of beer. Of course a lot of the countries with a Germanic language have a beer to boast about. Just look an England too; with inventing the brown ale, porter, and stout. Though Holland is lacking with Hiniken, a kind of lacking beer.

Im sorry I posted 3 in a row, but I really enjoy beer.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Feb 11, 2007)

My faves include;

Früli strawberry beer 
Red Strip
Stella and Corona extra


----------



## James (Feb 11, 2007)

czech beers 

and i'm quite partial to Desperados (French light beer mixed with a dash of Tequila)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 11, 2007)

TrueGent said:


> From Texas?



Houston .....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 12, 2007)

The Ruby. You get it at Mcmenamins pubs. Its delish and pink.  But no worries boys, its not a chick beer. It has a great full flavor and can still ya drunk if you want. hehe


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 12, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Houston .....



Austin TX.


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont mean to be an ass but have you ever drank a Corona with out a lime or lemon. Did you enjoy it? If not you dont like corona. No worry's, it's the crapiest mainstream beer (including naty light), and its allways scunky, because it comes in a clear bottle (sunlight ruins beer in a matter of minutes.) Think about the last time you enjoyed a corona with out lime. Lime is just a cover up when it comes to beers.


----------



## Accept (Feb 12, 2007)

TrueGent said:


> Dont mean to be an ass but have you ever drank a Corona with out a lime or lemon. Did you enjoy it? If not you dont like corona. No worry's, it's the crapiest mainstream beer (including naty light), and its allways scunky, because it comes in a clear bottle (sunlight ruins beer in a matter of minutes.) Think about the last time you enjoyed a corona with out lime. Lime is just a cover up when it comes to beers.



double true.


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 12, 2007)

TrueGent said:


> I enjoy a nice watery PBR as much as the other guy but lets stay away from the millers, coors, and rolling rocks on this one.
> 
> Lets talk good beers.:eat2:
> 
> ...


The best real ale in the world?
It has to be a tie between Draught Bass and Marston's Pedigree.

NB I translate beer as ale, excluding lager!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 12, 2007)

I admit my beer palate is very limited, but I love Guiness, and get a black and tan (Guiness and Harp's or Bass) whenever I can.


----------



## imfree (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guy's,
I drank it by the pitcher in my 20's. I lost interest in my 30's. I became
diabetic in my mid-30's. Now it's a good thing that I'm no longer even interested.
Edgar


----------



## Canadian (Feb 13, 2007)

For domestic beer, my favourite are the various Sleeman's brands. Original and Amber are a couple of my faves. 

Big Rock Brewing out of Calgary has some great beers too. I've got some pretty fond memories of getting tanked drinking Grasshopper on roof top patios during the summer.

If you're going to look outside of Canada, I always thought that England had some wicked beers. Hobgoblin and Ramrod come to mind.


----------



## sean7 (Feb 14, 2007)

Canadian said:


> For domestic beer, my favourite are the various Sleeman's brands. Original and Amber are a couple of my faves.
> 
> Big Rock Brewing out of Calgary has some great beers too. I've got some pretty fond memories of getting tanked drinking Grasshopper on roof top patios during the summer.
> 
> If you're going to look outside of Canada, I always thought that England had some wicked beers. Hobgoblin and Ramrod come to mind.



You didn't mention Keith's??


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2007)

I live less than a mile from the Sierra Nevada plant so you can guess what our usual beer forays are in this household. I don't like the taste of beer personally. I like the aftertaste though.. go figure.. My husband tends to like microbrews. There's Snowshoe beer up in Arnold, CA or Butte Creek Beer here in Chico. They're apparently very strong stout beers. He spent his army years in Germany and grew to like German style beers. 

As far as food to go with beer, pizza is always a good choice


----------



## Canadian (Feb 15, 2007)

sean7 said:


> You didn't mention Keith's??


To be honest, I think Keith's is overrated. I like it, don't get me wrong, but I think there are many better beers out there.


----------



## panhype (Feb 18, 2007)

Did somebody mention Belgian beer? A friend brought me this bottle from his visit to Brussels. I've kept it for many years now lol Yes, it is grey. And it is beer. In terms of beer (and french fries too) the Belgians seem not to know a shortage of variations  

View attachment P2170200_SW.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm just not a yooge beer drinker but due to some formative drinking years spent in Deutschland, I still like a good Weizenbier. With lemon (I guess that makes me a beer philistine, but it's good). Yum! Also like spendy Belgians.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> Did somebody mention Belgian beer? A friend brought me this bottle from his visit to Brussels. I've kept it for many years now lol Yes, it is grey. And it is beer. In terms of beer (and french fries too) the Belgians seem not to know a shortage of variations



Hey, I know that beer! Hubby actually drinks it fairly often, and there's another variety by the same company, can't remember the name, also funny. It's sold at the very non-fancy grocery store next door. Course, probably helps that I'm in NYC.

He likes it. Sorry yours looks so lonely and unconsumed!


----------



## panhype (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh.. that's amazing. Would have thought that's a very local curiosity only known to a few Belgians. Yes, it's very lonely and unconsumed, for over 10 years now. I kept it all the time to show it off  But when you can get it in NYC then it should be available in Berlin in some place too. Will have a look 



QuasimodoQT said:


> Hey, I know that beer! Hubby actually drinks it fairly often, and there's another variety by the same company, can't remember the name, also funny. It's sold at the very non-fancy grocery store next door. Course, probably helps that I'm in NYC.
> 
> He likes it. Sorry yours looks so lonely and unconsumed!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 20, 2007)

panhype said:


> Did somebody mention Belgian beer? A friend brought me this bottle from his visit to Brussels. I've kept it for many years now lol Yes, it is grey. And it is beer. In terms of beer (and french fries too) the Belgians seem not to know a shortage of variations



Just a little note on the name of that beer....I'm in nursing school, and "delirium tremens" is the name of a shaking delirious syndrome that some people get when they are recovering from alcohol withdrawl!!! Struck me as a weird name for a beer!!!

That being said, my favorite beers are Blue Moon, and Stella!!! Great with some fries!!! Yummy!


----------



## panhype (Feb 21, 2007)

Always interesting to see how different our cultures are.  Actually the most uneducated (non-latin speaking / nobody speaks Latin anyway) German has at least a vague idea what "delirium tremens" means. And most likely any Belgian too. So this is surely an example for the use of dark humour (or however you want to call it) going with the names of alcoholic beverages.That's quite common over here and i have seen way more drastic things. I personally do not really get that. But then again i'm not a binge drinker.


TearInYourHand said:


> Just a little note on the name of that beer....I'm in nursing school, and "delirium tremens" is the name of a shaking delirious syndrome that some people get when they are recovering from alcohol withdrawl!!! Struck me as a weird name for a beer!!!
> ...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 21, 2007)

panhype said:


> Always interesting to see how different our cultures are.  Actually the most uneducated (non-latin speaking / nobody speaks Latin anyway) German has at least a vague idea what "delirium tremens" means. And most likely any Belgian too. So this is surely an example for the use of dark humour (or however you want to call it) going with the names of alcoholic beverages.That's quite common over here and i have seen way more drastic things. I personally do not really get that. But then again i'm not a binge drinker.



Actually, I think it's pretty common usage over here, too. That's why I posted about the name, saying that the other similar beer *also* had a humorous name. I laughed when I saw it, anyway, and I certainly remembered the brand, which is probably why they make it funny. If I see the other beer name, I'll post.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just recently had sam adams cherry wheat, it was effing amazing. it tasted almost like angel food cake, it was lovely. i dig yuengling, red stripe, and regular budweiser as it reminds me of my lovely grampa!!



I used to like Budweiser in the red can too because of the same reason, of course sips from my late grandpa are what got me into beer. I've liked it since I was 3 or so. (no I'm not an alky... I drink maybe one beer at a time and once a week if that)

That said, however, once I started making my own:

http://homepage.mac.com/rumbeard/Booze/Menu15.html

I found plain Bud way too watery and bland. A good resource for Belgian ales for the posts that follow this one is:

http://www.babblebelt.com/#null

As to my favorites currently (other than what I make):

*Stone's Arrogant Bastard IPA, Ruination IPA, and plain IPA
Russian River Pliny the Elder Barleywine
Lindemann's Cuvée René Geuze Lambic
Cantillon St. Lamvinus Grape Lambic
Cantillon Fou' Foune Apricot Lambic
Sam Adam's Black Lager
Alba Scot's Pine Ale*:eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 24, 2013)

Dos Equis, Budweisier, Schlaffy, Tusker, Guiness, and many more.


----------

